
Settle: Decentralized trust graph for value exchange without a blockchain - trueduke
https://settle.network/
======
bellajbadr
?? your description is too poor. there is no deep technical discussion you are
just arguing using centralized trust ?? which is not true in the case of
blockchain based currencies. your system is more centralized than you thought.

